# WORK IT BABY WORK IT!



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is a close up of tex. I dont think ive posted it yet, you can see his scales and such. He doesnt swim away from the camera as much anymore, I think he is blind from all the flashin going on


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cool pic
got any flank shots


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Not my best pictures, but I took some real quick of his rear half :laugh:


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Kinda blurry but shows its color in fins


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He's not camera shy that's for sure.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow nice tex dude!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great looking Tex


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nice looking fish


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice :nod:


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good :nod:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dwarfcat said:


> WORK IT BABY WORK IT!
> [snapback]862857[/snapback]​


Sounds like Austion Powers.

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

